# Special - The Witcher 2: Mega-FAQ zum neuen Rollenspiel - Grafik, Kämpfe, Sex, Gewalt und mehr



## Felix Schuetz (16. April 2011)

*Special - The Witcher 2: Mega-FAQ zum neuen Rollenspiel - Grafik, Kämpfe, Sex, Gewalt und mehr*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,820612


----------



## Kuhlsdonner (16. April 2011)

*AW: Special - The Witcher 2: Mega-FAQ zum neuen Rollenspiel - Grafik, Kämpfe, Sex, Gewalt und mehr*

Schöner Artikel,wirds den Test in der nächsten Ausgabe geben?
Das wäre Spitze!


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (16. April 2011)

*AW: Special - The Witcher 2: Mega-FAQ zum neuen Rollenspiel - Grafik, Kämpfe, Sex, Gewalt und mehr*

Sehr schöne Übersicht.

Mich wundert etwas, dass zB nicht aus Teil 1 übernommen wurde, dass markiert wird, welche Schriften man schon gelesen hat. Das war ein hilfreiches Detail, aber wird schon so klappen.
Dafür finde ich es praktisch, dass das Speichermenü wegfällt. F5 ist  in Teil 1 mein Favorit. 
Interessant auch, inwiefern sich die Nutzung der Zeichen geändert hat: die von euch häufig genutzten "Sprüche" habe ich zB in Teil 1 selten bis gar nicht verwendet, dafür viel Aard und Igni

Die Vorfreude steigt jedenfalls Tag für Tag; bis es so weit ist, sorge ich noch für einen ordentlichen Spielstand für den Import.


----------



## dohderbert (16. April 2011)

*AW: Special - The Witcher 2: Mega-FAQ zum neuen Rollenspiel - Grafik, Kämpfe, Sex, Gewalt und mehr*

wie jetzt, ich dachte ist von Anfang an DX11 dabei...


----------



## rafaeolo (16. April 2011)

*AW: Special - The Witcher 2: Mega-FAQ zum neuen Rollenspiel - Grafik, Kämpfe, Sex, Gewalt und mehr*

Sehr vielen Dank für das Schönen FAQ.
Aber wie kann bitte irgentwer die Menüs von Fallout 3 als übersichtlich bezeichnen...


----------



## maik-t (16. April 2011)

*AW: Special - The Witcher 2: Mega-FAQ zum neuen Rollenspiel - Grafik, Kämpfe, Sex, Gewalt und mehr*

Wird es eine Demo geben?


----------



## makke12345 (16. April 2011)

*AW: Special - The Witcher 2: Mega-FAQ zum neuen Rollenspiel - Grafik, Kämpfe, Sex, Gewalt und mehr*

"The Witcher 2 erscheint weltweit ungeschnitten. Die USK-Freigabe für Deutschland steht zwar noch nicht fest, doch dass das Spiel nicht gekürzt sein wird, gilt mittlerweile als sicher."

Ich denke mal das wird 100%ig 18 sein oder nicht ? Vonden Moves her vielleicht 16 aber alleine der Sex rechtfertigt eine 18 oder nicht ?


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (16. April 2011)

*AW: Special - The Witcher 2: Mega-FAQ zum neuen Rollenspiel - Grafik, Kämpfe, Sex, Gewalt und mehr*



makke12345 schrieb:


> "The Witcher 2 erscheint weltweit ungeschnitten. Die USK-Freigabe für Deutschland steht zwar noch nicht fest, doch dass das Spiel nicht gekürzt sein wird, gilt mittlerweile als sicher."
> 
> Ich denke mal das wird 100%ig 18 sein oder nicht ? Vonden Moves her vielleicht 16 aber alleine der Sex rechtfertigt eine 18 oder nicht ?



Ich würde behaupten in Deutschland eher wegen der Moves 18. Der Sex ist wahrscheinlich nicht schlimmer als bei nachmittaglichen Dailysoaps.


----------



## makke12345 (16. April 2011)

*AW: Special - The Witcher 2: Mega-FAQ zum neuen Rollenspiel - Grafik, Kämpfe, Sex, Gewalt und mehr*



RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> makke12345 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > "The Witcher 2 erscheint weltweit ungeschnitten. Die USK-Freigabe für Deutschland steht zwar noch nicht fest, doch dass das Spiel nicht gekürzt sein wird, gilt mittlerweile als sicher."
> ...


Dann finde ich könnte man es auch ab 16 machen. Assassins Creed Brotherhood hat schon ziemlich harte Moves.

Dann eher wegen dem Düsteren Szenarios und der Story ab 18


----------



## ElPaulo (16. April 2011)

*AW: Special - The Witcher 2: Mega-FAQ zum neuen Rollenspiel - Grafik, Kämpfe, Sex, Gewalt und mehr*

Hier wird an Superlativen gespart. Ruhig den Schritt wagen, das Spiel als das bisher bestaussehenste Rollenspiel überhaupt und nicht nur "des Jahres" bezeichnen. Oder sagen, solche Lichteffekte gabs noch in keinem Rollenspiel, als "in kaum einem anderen". Da muss man die schwache Konkurrenz nicht besser machen als sie ist. The Witcher hat faktisch die bisher beste Grafik, die ein Rollenspiel je hatte.


----------



## SkycladGuardian (16. April 2011)

*AW: Special - The Witcher 2: Mega-FAQ zum neuen Rollenspiel - Grafik, Kämpfe, Sex, Gewalt und mehr*



ElPaulo schrieb:


> Hier wird an Superlativen gespart. Ruhig den Schritt wagen, das Spiel als das bisher bestaussehenste Rollenspiel überhaupt und nicht nur "des Jahres" bezeichnen. Oder sagen, solche Lichteffekte gabs noch in keinem Rollenspiel, als "in kaum einem anderen". Da muss man die schwache Konkurrenz nicht besser machen als sie ist. The Witcher hat faktisch die bisher beste Grafik, die ein Rollenspiel je hatte.


Ich bin ja kein Freund von Superlativen, man sollte besser nüchtern bleiben. So wird man im schlechtesten Falle in seinen Einschätzungen bestätigt und im besten Falle angenehm überrascht 

Was mich noch interessiert, aber das ist auch ein Randgruppenthema: Wird das Spiel ab Release SLI/Crossfire nutzen können, oder muss man erst wieder auf ein entsprechendes Profil warten?


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (16. April 2011)

*AW: Special - The Witcher 2: Mega-FAQ zum neuen Rollenspiel - Grafik, Kämpfe, Sex, Gewalt und mehr*

Schade, dass die Welt nicht offen und Diebstahl nicht möglich ist. Aber dennoch ist TW 2 immer noch ein Kandidat für eine 90er Wertung. Schlecht allerdings, dass für die Verkaufsversion eine Onlineaktiveriung benötigt wird.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (16. April 2011)

*AW: Special - The Witcher 2: Mega-FAQ zum neuen Rollenspiel - Grafik, Kämpfe, Sex, Gewalt und mehr*



wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Aber dennoch ist TW 2 immer noch ein Kandidat für eine 90er Wertung.


So ist es.


----------



## Kaesbrotjunge (16. April 2011)

*AW: Special - The Witcher 2: Mega-FAQ zum neuen Rollenspiel - Grafik, Kämpfe, Sex, Gewalt und mehr*



ElPaulo schrieb:


> Hier wird an Superlativen gespart ... Da muss man die schwache Konkurrenz nicht besser machen als sie ist. The Witcher hat faktisch die bisher beste Grafik, die ein Rollenspiel je hatte.


Zwar finde ich auch, dass The Witcher 2 herausragend aussieht und wohl das beste Rollenspiel der letzten Jahre wird (habe schon den ersten Teil geliebt), aber da muss ich dir widersprechen. Tatsächlich sieht das Onlinerollenspiel Age of Conan noch besser aus, so komisch das auch klingen mag. Im Gegensatz zu The Witcher 2 läuft es in dieser schönen Grafik aber nur auf Highendrechnern flüssig.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (16. April 2011)

*AW: Special - The Witcher 2: Mega-FAQ zum neuen Rollenspiel - Grafik, Kämpfe, Sex, Gewalt und mehr*



Kaesbrotjunge schrieb:


> Zwar finde ich auch, dass The Witcher 2 herausragend aussieht und wohl das beste Rollenspiel der letzten Jahre wird (habe schon den ersten Teil geliebt), aber da muss ich dir widersprechen. Tatsächlich sieht das Onlinerollenspiel Age of Conan noch besser aus, so komisch das auch klingen mag. Im Gegensatz zu The Witcher 2 läuft es in dieser schönen Grafik aber nur auf Highendrechnern flüssig.


Würde ich so nicht unterschreiben.


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. April 2011)

*AW: Special - The Witcher 2: Mega-FAQ zum neuen Rollenspiel - Grafik, Kämpfe, Sex, Gewalt und mehr*

Ich hoffe vor allem, dass es endlich mal wieder ein überzeugendes Rollenspiel wird. Bei Nachfolgern zu Rollenspielen wurde man in letzter Zeit fast immer enttäuscht, weil die Rollenspielelemente extrem gekürzt und alles weichgespülter wurde.


----------



## Kaesbrotjunge (17. April 2011)

*AW: Special - The Witcher 2: Mega-FAQ zum neuen Rollenspiel - Grafik, Kämpfe, Sex, Gewalt und mehr*



FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Würde ich so nicht unterschreiben.


Dann glaube ich demjenigen, der das Spiel schon selbst spielen konnte.   Das macht meine Vorfreude darauf nur umso größer!


----------



## Krampfkeks (17. April 2011)

*AW: Special - The Witcher 2: Mega-FAQ zum neuen Rollenspiel - Grafik, Kämpfe, Sex, Gewalt und mehr*

Wie läuft es eigentlich mit den Tränken ab? Kann man während Kämpfen überhaupt keine mehr Schlucken? Keine Heiltränke? Kein Gegengift? Und woher soll ich wissen auf welche Gegner ich mich vorbereiten muss?


----------



## Felix Schuetz (17. April 2011)

*AW: Special - The Witcher 2: Mega-FAQ zum neuen Rollenspiel - Grafik, Kämpfe, Sex, Gewalt und mehr*



rafaeolo schrieb:


> Sehr vielen Dank für das Schönen FAQ.
> Aber wie kann bitte irgentwer die Menüs von Fallout 3 als übersichtlich bezeichnen...


Im Vergleich.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (17. April 2011)

*AW: Special - The Witcher 2: Mega-FAQ zum neuen Rollenspiel - Grafik, Kämpfe, Sex, Gewalt und mehr*



maik-t schrieb:


> Wird es eine Demo geben?


Mein letzter Stand: Eine Demo ist nicht ausgeschlossen, doch vor Release sollte man nicht damit rehcnen. Werde die Entwickler aber nochmal danach fragen.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (17. April 2011)

*AW: Special - The Witcher 2: Mega-FAQ zum neuen Rollenspiel - Grafik, Kämpfe, Sex, Gewalt und mehr*



Krampfkeks schrieb:


> Wie läuft es eigentlich mit den Tränken ab? Kann man während Kämpfen überhaupt keine mehr Schlucken? Keine Heiltränke? Kein Gegengift? Und woher soll ich wissen auf welche Gegner ich mich vorbereiten muss?


Nein, man kann während der Kämpfe keine Tränke mehr einnehmen. Das geht generell nur noch beim Meditieren.


----------



## Nosi11 (18. April 2011)

*AW: Special - The Witcher 2: Mega-FAQ zum neuen Rollenspiel - Grafik, Kämpfe, Sex, Gewalt und mehr*

ist das die gleiche tiefe langsame stimme wie bei der extended version?

ich weiß nicht, ich hatte mich an die erste stimme gewöhnt, mit der zweiten konnte ich gar nix anfangen


----------



## LuciusAponius (18. April 2011)

*AW: Special - The Witcher 2: Mega-FAQ zum neuen Rollenspiel - Grafik, Kämpfe, Sex, Gewalt und mehr (Update!)*

@Nosi11
Geht mir gerade umgekehrt.... Hab mir erst die Extended Version geholt und war dann in nem Video bei Youtube relativ geschockt wie komisch die "alte" Version geklungen hat...

Die neue passt eigentlich ganz gut zu Geralt...


----------



## Cabeleira (18. April 2011)

*AW: Special - The Witcher 2: Mega-FAQ zum neuen Rollenspiel - Grafik, Kämpfe, Sex, Gewalt und mehr*



> Man merkt der Steuerung vor allem in den
> Menüs an, dass sie auch für Gamepads designt wurde. The Witcher 2 geht
> damit einen ähnlichen Weg wie andere erfolgreiche Titel im Genre, etwa
> Fallout 3 oder Mass Effect 2.



Nur zur Info:

Das unter PC-RPGlern so heißgeliebte Mass Effect 1 war ein Jahr lang ein Konsolenexklusivtitel, bevor es schließlich auch für den PC umgesetzt wurde. Dieser ganze Quatsch, dass Mass Effect 2 aufgrund der Konsolen gegenüber dem Vorgänger abgeändert worden sei, ist nur ein weiterer weit verbreiteter Irrtum unter PC Fanboys.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (18. April 2011)

*AW: Special - The Witcher 2: Mega-FAQ zum neuen Rollenspiel - Grafik, Kämpfe, Sex, Gewalt und mehr*



Cabeleira schrieb:


> > Man merkt der Steuerung vor allem in den Menüs an, dass sie auch für Gamepads designt wurde. The Witcher 2 geht
> > damit einen ähnlichen Weg wie andere erfolgreiche Titel im Genre, etwa Fallout 3 oder Mass Effect 2.
> 
> 
> ...


Sowas hat doch kein Mensch behauptet? Fakt ist: Fallout 3 und Mass Effect 2 waren - trotz konsoligem Interface - auch am PC enorm erfolgreich. Und diesen Weg geht The Witcher 2 nun auch. Mehr als das steht da nicht.


----------



## zerr (18. April 2011)

*AW: Special - The Witcher 2: Mega-FAQ zum neuen Rollenspiel - Grafik, Kämpfe, Sex, Gewalt und mehr*



Cabeleira schrieb:


> oha ein konsolen fanboy auf einer pcgamer seite....


----------



## HNRGargamel (19. April 2011)

*AW: Special - The Witcher 2: Mega-FAQ zum neuen Rollenspiel - Grafik, Kämpfe, Sex, Gewalt und mehr*



dohderbert schrieb:


> wie jetzt, ich dachte ist von Anfang an DX11 dabei...


Jo, dachte ich auch...

Zwei vorbestellte Titel (Crysis2 und The Witcher 2) und beide plötzlich doch kein DX11 zu beginn... 
Also Vorbestellungen von Spielen sind für mich ab jetzt tabu   

Trotzdem freu ich mich auf das Spiel


----------



## nataSic (19. April 2011)

*AW: Special - The Witcher 2: Mega-FAQ zum neuen Rollenspiel - Grafik, Kämpfe, Sex, Gewalt und mehr*



HNRGargamel schrieb:


> dohderbert schrieb:
> 
> 
> > wie jetzt, ich dachte ist von Anfang an DX11 dabei...
> ...


   +1   
..Irgendwie find ich das dx9, vereinfachte Steuerung + Abkürzungen im Menü schon irgendwie konsolig wirken, egal, wird aber bestimmt toll werden, hoff ich doch mal.


----------



## zerr (19. April 2011)

*AW: Special - The Witcher 2: Mega-FAQ zum neuen Rollenspiel - Grafik, Kämpfe, Sex, Gewalt und mehr*



nataSic schrieb:


> HNRGargamel schrieb:
> 
> 
> > dohderbert schrieb:
> ...


----------



## HNRGargamel (20. April 2011)

*AW: Special - The Witcher 2: Mega-FAQ zum neuen Rollenspiel - Grafik, Kämpfe, Sex, Gewalt und mehr*

Das mit dem Importieren von Savegames aus Teil 1 finde ich nicht besonders toll, denn die hab ich schon lange nicht mehr...    

Hätte sie mal ankündigen sollen, dass man die noch "benutzen" kann..


----------



## Felix Schuetz (21. April 2011)

*AW: Special - The Witcher 2: Mega-FAQ zum neuen Rollenspiel - Grafik, Kämpfe, Sex, Gewalt und mehr*



HNRGargamel schrieb:


> Das mit dem Importieren von Savegames aus Teil 1 finde ich nicht besonders toll, denn die hab ich schon lange nicht mehr...
> 
> Hätte sie mal ankündigen sollen, dass man die noch "benutzen" kann..


Das ist eigentlich schon lange angekündigt. Aber kein Weltuntergang, wenn man kein Savegame mehr hat - so riesig sind die Auswirkungen eh nicht.


----------



## HNRGargamel (25. April 2011)

*AW: Special - The Witcher 2: Mega-FAQ zum neuen Rollenspiel - Grafik, Kämpfe, Sex, Gewalt und mehr*



FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> HNRGargamel schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das mit dem Importieren von Savegames aus Teil 1 finde ich nicht besonders toll, denn die hab ich schon lange nicht mehr...
> ...


Vllt vor eine paar Wochen evtl vor nem halben Jahr, aber ich hab Witcher gespielt, da war das gerade raus (2007 oder so...)


----------



## makke12345 (25. April 2011)

*AW: Special - The Witcher 2: Mega-FAQ zum neuen Rollenspiel - Grafik, Kämpfe, Sex, Gewalt und mehr (Update!)*

Super FAQ

Vielleicht solltet Ihr noch das USk Urteil von 16 Jahren hinzufügen

Grüße

makke12345


----------



## Felix Schuetz (26. April 2011)

*AW: Special - The Witcher 2: Mega-FAQ zum neuen Rollenspiel - Grafik, Kämpfe, Sex, Gewalt und mehr (Update!)*

Wir werden den Artikel in naher Zukunft aktualisieren.


----------



## makke12345 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - The Witcher 2: Mega-FAQ zum neuen Rollenspiel - Grafik, Kämpfe, Sex, Gewalt und mehr (Update!)*



FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Wir werden den Artikel in naher Zukunft aktualisieren.


Habt ja immernoch nicht aktualisiert


----------



## Felix Schuetz (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - The Witcher 2: Mega-FAQ zum neuen Rollenspiel - Grafik, Kämpfe, Sex, Gewalt und mehr (Update!)*

Bin dabei.   

edit: So, fertig. Der Test kommt am Dienstag, da werden dann die restlichen Fragen beantwortet.


----------



## makke12345 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - The Witcher 2: Mega-FAQ zum neuen Rollenspiel - Grafik, Kämpfe, Sex, Gewalt und mehr (Update!)*



FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Bin dabei.
> 
> edit: So, fertig. Der Test kommt am Dienstag, da werden dann die restlichen Fragen beantwortet.



Super danke   

Wie sieht das denn Bug Maßig aus ? Schlimmer oder besser als im ersten Teil ?

Ansonsten will ich endlich spielen    habs hier liegen aber muss ja noch warten ^^

Naja bis dahin Making of und Soundtrack anhören

PS : Der Soundtrack ist super geworden

PS 2 : Geht der test wieder über Nacht online ? Will schonmal auf der Arbeit lesen ^^


----------



## wallix (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - The Witcher 2: FAQ zum neuen Rollenspiel - Grafik, Kämpfe, Sex, Kopierschutz und mehr: Großes Update!*

Naja, ich weiß ja nicht...Zocks gerade.

Finde lohnt sich nicht wirklich. Lieber downoaden und das Geld sparen. 

Schönen Sonntag noch

p.s.: könnt Ihr die Wertungen in Zukunft nicht parallel zum Leak veröffentlichen, damit man weiß ob sich der Download lohne??? Dann könnte man in der Zeit was anderes saugen. Ist ja nicht mehr heilig wie groß die Dateien geworden sind.

Besten Danke schon mal im voraus


----------



## makke12345 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - The Witcher 2: FAQ zum neuen Rollenspiel - Grafik, Kämpfe, Sex, Kopierschutz und mehr: Großes Update!*

@ Wallix

Wie kannste das denn schon zocken ? Ist noch gar kein Cack oder so draußen O.o
Du fiser Raubkopierer 


Naja ich hab meins hier liegen ^^

Also nicht labern und Mist verbreiten 

Das Spiel wird klasse das hab ich im Gefühl ^^

Allein wegen Kundenfreundlichkeit muss man das schon kaufen

Jetzt kostenlose DLC`s und vollwertige Addons anstatt Mass Effect DLC Häppchen


----------



## LsKillaruna (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - The Witcher 2: FAQ zum neuen Rollenspiel - Grafik, Kämpfe, Sex, Kopierschutz und mehr: Großes Update!*

Tolles FAQ, das von Gamestar hingegen ist sehr dürftig, habt ihr also gut gemacht^^

Freue mich schon rießig auf das Spiel, kanns kaum abwarten


----------



## thoner79 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - The Witcher 2: FAQ zum neuen Rollenspiel - Grafik, Kämpfe, Sex, Kopierschutz und mehr: Großes Update!*



wallix schrieb:


> Naja, ich weiß ja nicht...Zocks gerade.
> 
> Finde lohnt sich nicht wirklich. Lieber downoaden und das Geld sparen.
> 
> ...


Schon bitter dass sich hier auch 12-Jährige Kiddies anmelden dürfen. 
Geh doch lieber an die frische Luft und spiel im Sandkasten, bevor du uns hier mit deinen Kindergeschichten langweilst. Und solltest du noch zur Schule gehen, empfehle ich dir dringend Deutsch Nachhilfe zu nehmen, deine Grammatik ist ziemlich ungenügend.....

Besten Danke in die Voraus


----------



## LordCrash (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - The Witcher 2: FAQ zum neuen Rollenspiel - Grafik, Kämpfe, Sex, Kopierschutz und mehr: Großes Update!*

@ Wallix: Blablabla....

Es gibt keinen funktionierenden Leak im Netz, da man das Spiel aufgrund fehlender Dateien und Freischaltung nicht vor dem 17.05. spielen werden kann. Wahrscheinlich werden die Releasegroups dann bald einen Crack erstellt haben, aber das passiert ja eigentlich bei jedem Spiel.
Und wenn dir das Spiel nicht gefällt, dann ist das dein Problem. Ein Grund bzw. eine Rechtfertigung für Raubkopieren ist das noch lange nicht. Wenn dir dein Geld zu schade dafür ist, dann hast du das Game einfach gar nicht zu spielen. Man geht ja auch nicht in MediaMarkt und klaut sich einen Fernseher, weil dessen Bildqualität eh nicht so gut ist.....

Also manche Leute sind echt zum Kotzen.

@ Mods: Könnt ihr bitte diejenigen User, die hier zum Raubkopieren auffordern, verwarnen/bannen und die entsprechenden Beiträge löschen?


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - The Witcher 2: FAQ zum neuen Rollenspiel - Grafik, Kämpfe, Sex, Kopierschutz und mehr: Großes Update!*



wallix schrieb:


> Naja, ich weiß ja nicht...Zocks gerade.
> 
> Finde lohnt sich nicht wirklich. Lieber downoaden und das Geld sparen.
> 
> ...


Erstens: Es gibt keine funktionierende Version, also kannst du das Spiel noch gar nicht gespielt haben.
Zweitens: Nicht besonders clever in einem öffentlichem Forum zu einer Straftat aufzufordern.
Drittens: Wer wirklich sein Hobby leidenschaftlich betreibt und wem sein Hobby wirklich was bedeutet, der kauft sich alle seine Spiele. Gerade so ein Spiel, bei dem: A: Sich der Entwickler wirklich Mühe gibt...B: dazu auch noch kundenfreundlich ist... C: Alle(!) DLCs kostenlos sein werden. D: Die normale Version schon so üppig ausgestattet ist, wie es sonst nur Collectors Editionen sind.......... Was soll eine Spielefirma denn noch tun?
Wer sowas nicht unterstützt und dann meint, er müsse immer noch raubkopieren, dem ist wirklich nicht zu helfen. Der hat unser Hobby einfach nicht verdient. Da müsste sich eigentlich jeder Spieler mit seiner Spieleschachtel hinter so einen Raubkopierer stellen und ihm das Spiel links und rechts um die Ohren hauen, bis er einsieht, was er da für einen Müll macht.


----------



## TheHafas (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - The Witcher 2: FAQ zum neuen Rollenspiel - Grafik, Kämpfe, Sex, Kopierschutz und mehr: Großes Update!*

"Todesmutige wählen die höchste Stufe "Wahnsinnig" - wenn Geralt hier einmal stirbt, ist das Spiel komplett vorbei. "

Versteh ich das richtig ? Kein Lademöglichkeit und von neu beginnen, wenn man auf "Wahnsinnig" spielt Oo ?


----------



## Felix Schuetz (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - The Witcher 2: FAQ zum neuen Rollenspiel - Grafik, Kämpfe, Sex, Kopierschutz und mehr: Großes Update!*



TheHafas schrieb:


> "Todesmutige wählen die höchste Stufe "Wahnsinnig" - wenn Geralt hier einmal stirbt, ist das Spiel komplett vorbei. "
> 
> Versteh ich das richtig ? Kein Lademöglichkeit und von neu beginnen, wenn man auf "Wahnsinnig" spielt Oo ?


Jo. Als Vergleich fällt mir da nur der Hardcore-Modus aus Diablo 2 ein.


----------



## ArthusoKD (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - The Witcher 2: FAQ zum neuen Rollenspiel - Grafik, Kämpfe, Sex, Kopierschutz und mehr: Großes Update!*



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> wallix schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Naja, ich weiß ja nicht...Zocks gerade.
> ...


Ganz Deiner Meinung. 

"Da müsste sich eigentlich jeder Spieler mit seiner Spieleschachtel 
hinter so einen Raubkopierer stellen und ihm das Spiel links und rechts 
um die Ohren hauen, bis er einsieht, was er da für einen Müll macht."

Im Gegenzug dann noch über jede Online-Aktivierung meckern am ende und Stimmung machen dabei haben wir genau das oder denn gesamten Mist nur solchen Typen zu verdanken.


----------



## Nick1313 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - The Witcher 2: FAQ zum neuen Rollenspiel - Grafik, Kämpfe, Sex, Kopierschutz und mehr: Großes Update!*



FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> TheHafas schrieb:
> 
> 
> > "Todesmutige wählen die höchste Stufe "Wahnsinnig" - wenn Geralt hier einmal stirbt, ist das Spiel komplett vorbei. "
> ...



Wer .. macht sowas? oO


----------



## DonIggy (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - The Witcher 2: FAQ zum neuen Rollenspiel - Grafik, Sex, Kämpfe, Kopierschutz und mehr: Großes Update!*

SecuROM? Na toll -.- jetzt muss ich es mir Online bei GOG.com kaufen :-/


----------



## Felix Schuetz (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - The Witcher 2: FAQ zum neuen Rollenspiel - Grafik, Kämpfe, Sex, Kopierschutz und mehr: Großes Update!*



Nick1313 schrieb:


> FelixSchuetz schrieb:
> 
> 
> > TheHafas schrieb:
> ...


Wahnsinnige.


----------



## makke12345 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - The Witcher 2: FAQ zum neuen Rollenspiel - Grafik, Sex, Kämpfe, Kopierschutz und mehr: Großes Update!*

Ich wollt mal an meinen Kommentar anstoßen der Untergegangen ist ^^

Wie sieht das denn Bug Maßig aus ? Schlimmer oder besser als im ersten Teil ?

Und kommt der test wie der von Brink gegen 0 Uhr ?


----------



## HMCpretender (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - The Witcher 2: FAQ zum neuen Rollenspiel - Grafik, Sex, Kämpfe, Kopierschutz und mehr: Großes Update!*

Sehr hilfreiche und detaillierte Information zum Kopierschutz. Vielen Dank.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - The Witcher 2: FAQ zum neuen Rollenspiel - Grafik, Sex, Kämpfe, Kopierschutz und mehr: Großes Update!*



makke12345 schrieb:


> Ich wollt mal an meinen Kommentar anstoßen der Untergegangen ist ^^
> 
> Wie sieht das denn Bug Maßig aus ? Schlimmer oder besser als im ersten Teil ?


Ist nicht untergegangen.   Darf aber noch nix dazu sagen, denn das sind Inhalte, die in den Test gehören - und der darf erst morgen online gehen. Wär sonst unfair gegenüber den anderen Redaktionen, die sich an das Embargo halten. 



> Und kommt der test wie der von Brink gegen 0 Uhr ?


Ich gehe davon aus. Dazu wird's später bestimmt noch ne Meldung geben.


----------



## makke12345 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - The Witcher 2: FAQ zum neuen Rollenspiel - Grafik, Sex, Kämpfe, Kopierschutz und mehr: Großes Update!*



FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> makke12345 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich wollt mal an meinen Kommentar anstoßen der Untergegangen ist ^^
> ...


Danke


----------



## m3cti (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - The Witcher 2: FAQ zum neuen Rollenspiel - Grafik, Sex, Kämpfe, Kopierschutz und mehr: Großes Update!*

Wie darf man sich denn die "konsolige" Steuerung genau vorstellen? Ist es bei dem Kämpfen notwendig (oder von Vorteil), wenn man Spiele wie Streetfighter beherrscht, sprich, die Action eher vom Reaktionsvermögen des Spieler abhängt und weniger von den Eigenschaften des Helden (bspw. wie bei Jade Empire)? Oder ist es mehr wie bei Fallout 3/NV, wo man zwar im Shooter-Stil durch die Gegend läuft, die Konflikte jedoch in aller Ruhe und ohne jegliche Action-Erfahrung meistern kann?


----------



## Felix Schuetz (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - The Witcher 2: FAQ zum neuen Rollenspiel - Grafik, Sex, Kämpfe, Kopierschutz und mehr: Großes Update!*



m3cti schrieb:


> Wie darf man sich denn die "konsolige" Steuerung genau vorstellen? Ist es bei dem Kämpfen notwendig (oder von Vorteil), wenn man Spiele wie Streetfighter beherrscht, sprich, die Action eher vom Reaktionsvermögen des Spieler abhängt und weniger von den Eigenschaften des Helden (bspw. wie bei Jade Empire)? Oder ist es mehr wie bei Fallout 3/NV, wo man zwar im Shooter-Stil durch die Gegend läuft, die Konflikte jedoch in aller Ruhe und ohne jegliche Action-Erfahrung meistern kann?


Für die Kämpfe brauchst du schon ein halbwegs gutes Reaktionsvermögen. Man muss im richtigen Moment zuschlagen, abblocken und ausweichen. Wenn du mit Actionspielen gar nix anfangen kannst, solltest du vllt den Schwierigkeitsgrad runterregeln, zumindest bei Bosskämpfen. Gar so actionreich wie z.B. in Darksiders wird das aber nicht, keine Sorge. Ist ja immer noch ein Rollenspiel. Geralts Talente und Ausrüstung machen außerdem sehr viel aus. Mit guten Reaktionen allein ist's also nicht getan. 

Das "Konsolige" an der Steuerung ist weniger die Handhabung von Geralt selbst, das bezieht sich mehr auf die Menüs. Aber das ist auch kein Weltuntergang. Ich spiele TW2 jedenfalls viel lieber mit Maus/Tastatur als mit einem Gamepad.


----------



## Venkman24 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - The Witcher 2: FAQ zum neuen Rollenspiel - Grafik, Sex, Kämpfe, Kopierschutz und mehr: Großes Update!*

Na da trifft es sich ja gut, dass ein Freund von mir letzte Woche seinen Q9550 günstig an mich abgetreten hat 

Wie schaut es eigentlich aus mit den Sprechern? Sind die deutschen Sprecher die gleichen wie in der EE?


----------



## Venkman24 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - The Witcher 2: FAQ zum neuen Rollenspiel - Grafik, Sex, Kämpfe, Kopierschutz und mehr: Großes Update!*

Ok, die Stimmenfrage ist ja durch die heute erschienenen Trailer geklärt.


----------



## HNRGargamel (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - The Witcher 2: FAQ zum neuen Rollenspiel - Grafik, Sex, Kämpfe, Kopierschutz und mehr: Großes Update!*

Weiß jmd ob Steam das Vorausladen von Witcher 2 anbietet?
Hab keine Lust morgen um 18UHr mit 10.000 Anderen zu saugen --.--


----------



## Darknomis806 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - The Witcher 2: FAQ zum neuen Rollenspiel - Grafik, Sex, Kämpfe, Kopierschutz und mehr: Großes Update!*

Hey hab heute   the witcher 2 bekommen und wollt´s installieren. (zwei installtions CD´s)


Die erste CD installiert sich wunderbar und ohne Probleme. Dann wird verlangt das ich die 2. CD einlegen soll. Wenn ich sie eingelegt habe drück ich auf OK und das Setup hängt sich auf.

Ich hab genügend Speicherplatz und die technischen Anforderungen für das Game packt mein Rechner auch.


Liegt es jetzt an der CD oder an meinem Laufwerk wieso es nicht geht?

Könnt ich auch alle Daten auf die Festplatte kopieren und dann installieren ( wie geht das) ?

habe windows vista 32 bit

Bräuchte schnellstens hilfe 


thx


----------



## Felix Schuetz (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - The Witcher 2: FAQ zum neuen Rollenspiel - Grafik, Sex, Kämpfe, Kopierschutz und mehr: Großes Update!*



Darknomis806 schrieb:


> Hey hab heute   the witcher 2 bekommen und wollt´s installieren. (zwei installtions CD´s)
> 
> 
> Die erste CD installiert sich wunderbar und ohne Probleme. Dann wird verlangt das ich die 2. CD einlegen soll. Wenn ich sie eingelegt habe drück ich auf OK und das Setup hängt sich auf.
> ...


Kamerad, du brauchst nicht in 20 Threads zu posten. Einer genügt. Zu deiner Frage: Das Setup sollte problemlos durchlaufen. Sprich: DVD 2 einlegen, klicken, Setup läuft weiter. Wenn deine Installation an dieser Stelle abraucht, ist das nicht so gedacht. Hast du dem Setup genügend Zeit gegeben, nachdem du mit Disc 2 begonnen hast? Manchmal braucht der Rechner da auch einfach einen Moment. 

Ich weiß nicht, ob sich die Installationsdaten einfach auf die Platte kopieren und von dort ausführen lassen - aber natürlich kannst du es ausprobieren. Alternativ könntest du mal schauen, ob es auf einem anderen Rechner problemlos installiert. Dann siehst du ja, ob's an deinen Datenträgern liegt oder nicht. Lass den Kopf nicht hängen - das kriegt man bestimmt geregelt. Lass uns wissen, wie es bei dir läuft.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - The Witcher 2: FAQ zum neuen Rollenspiel - Grafik, Sex, Kämpfe, Kopierschutz und mehr: Großes Update!*



HNRGargamel schrieb:


> Weiß jmd ob Steam das Vorausladen von Witcher 2 anbietet?
> Hab keine Lust morgen um 18UHr mit 10.000 Anderen zu saugen --.--


Warum öffnest du dein Steam nicht einfach und probierst es aus?


----------



## rowoss (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - The Witcher 2: FAQ zum neuen Rollenspiel - Grafik, Sex, Kämpfe, Kopierschutz und mehr: Großes Update!*

wie gesagt, die Steuerung ist Müll, deswegen bleibts erstmal im Regal - bis es nen Patch gibt..


----------



## stawacz (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - The Witcher 2: FAQ zum neuen Rollenspiel - Grafik, Sex, Kämpfe, Kopierschutz und mehr: Großes Update!*



rowoss schrieb:


> wie gesagt, die Steuerung ist Müll, deswegen bleibts erstmal im Regal - bis es nen Patch gibt..


   musst du jetzt in jeden thread schreiben das die steuerung müll is und du es deswegen nich kaufst?


----------



## KayTeEm (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - The Witcher 2: Mega-FAQ zum neuen Rollenspiel - Grafik, Kämpfe, Sex, Gewalt und mehr*

Wäre es möglich, in den Artikeln eine Art Update-Tag à la [*UPDATED 2011-05-17*] einzubauen, wenn ihr etwas ändert.
Ich habe das FAQ jetzt zum dritten Mal durchgelesen (was ich in diesem Fall aber gerne gemacht habe). 
Es wäre schön, auf den ersten Blick feststellen zu können, was wann geändert wurde.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - The Witcher 2: Mega-FAQ zum neuen Rollenspiel - Grafik, Kämpfe, Sex, Gewalt und mehr*



KayTeEm schrieb:


> Wäre es möglich, in den Artikeln eine Art Update-Tag à la [*UPDATED 2011-05-17*] einzubauen, wenn ihr etwas ändert.
> Ich habe das FAQ jetzt zum dritten Mal durchgelesen (was ich in diesem Fall aber gerne gemacht habe).
> Es wäre schön, auf den ersten Blick feststellen zu können, was wann geändert wurde.


Ich habe vorhin nur ein paar Details geändert, z.B. dass unsere Test mittlerweile fertig ist, ein paar kleine Anpassungen wegen dem Releasepatch - nichts Weltbewegendes. Darum haben wir diesmal auch nix als Update markiert. Sorry, wenn das unklar war. Ich denke aber, dass wir den Artikel auch nicht mehr weiter bearbeiten müssen.


----------



## HNRGargamel (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - The Witcher 2: FAQ zum neuen Rollenspiel - Grafik, Sex, Kämpfe, Kopierschutz und mehr: Großes Update!*



FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> HNRGargamel schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Weiß jmd ob Steam das Vorausladen von Witcher 2 anbietet?
> ...


  
evtl. hab ich dieses schon gemacht und es gab zu diesem Zeitpunkt kein Preload? Die Frage war, ob es zumindest vor 18 Uhr angeboten wird...


----------



## Amarthh (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Special - The Witcher 2: FAQ zum neuen Rollenspiel - Grafik, Sex, Kämpfe, Kopierschutz und mehr: Großes Update!*

...


----------



## uglygames (18. August 2011)

"Hat The Witcher 2 eine komplett offene Spielwelt wie in Oblivion oder Risen ?
Nein."
Schade kein Spiel für mich, dabei sieht es so hübsch aus, aber grafik ist eben nicht alles...


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (18. August 2011)

uglygames schrieb:


> "Hat The Witcher 2 eine komplett offene Spielwelt wie in Oblivion oder Risen ?
> Nein."
> Schade kein Spiel für mich, dabei sieht es so hübsch aus, aber grafik ist eben nicht alles...


 Tatsächlich schade, denn dafür erzählt das Spiel eine Geschichte, deren roter Faden in einer offenen Spielwelt wahrscheinlich gnadenlos verloren ginge und die es wert ist, dass der Fokus auf ihr liegt.

Free your mind!


----------



## s85054 (27. August 2011)

Also die LAdezeiten von The WItcher2 sind ohne Ende lang. Es gibt Spielstände, bei denen ich aus dem Zimmer gehe, wieder kommt und das Ding immer noch nciht geladen ist. Das habe ich bei keinem anderen Spiel! Liegt also nicht an meinem Comuter....


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (27. August 2011)

s85054 schrieb:


> Also die LAdezeiten von The WItcher2 sind ohne Ende lang. Es gibt Spielstände, bei denen ich aus dem Zimmer gehe, wieder kommt und das Ding immer noch nciht geladen ist. Das habe ich bei keinem anderen Spiel! Liegt also nicht an meinem Comuter....


 Das Problem hatte ich auch. Es besserte sich, wenn ich den Ordner mit den Spielständen aufräumte. Je mehr Spielstände, desto langsamer lud das Spiel.


----------



## TheWieschnefskie (2. September 2011)

Eine Frage: Kann mir hier vielleicht jemand sagen, wie man die Grafikeinstellungen vom Spiel ändert?


----------

